# Where to mount my Eley hose reel?



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

So in this general area, I'm going to sink a 6x6 post, and mount the hose reel. The hose reel will be parallel to the side of the house.

So here are my challenges:

- That crappy slate garden always snags my hose, and I have the Eley hose guides as well. At some point, probably pretty soon, I'm going to replace the stone stuff with a raised bed made out of 6x6s as well.
- the property line is just about where the edge of the stone is.

I'm trying to figure out how close to the house to put the post. If I put it further from the house, I can drape the hose over the edge and run it to the hose guide easier. My instinct is to put it to where the hose comes out around the INSIDE of that stone part, and that the reel itself is no further forward than the corner of the house.

Anybody have strong recommendations one way or the other?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

@Topcat @Erichnagle - yall have both seen my yard, what do you think?


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I think you might have a bunch of stuff already buried near that area. Sure you don't want to try to put it on the house?


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> @Topcat @Erichnagle - yall have both seen my yard, what do you think?


If it were me, and I've been tossing this around as well. I'd stick with your first thought. A 6x6 post and mount it parallel to the house.

I'd just use the hose guides to guide it around the flagstone obstacle.

Edit - the reason I would not mount to the house is because fastening anything to the siding is not something I'd do. First I hate putting holes in exterior walls and the reel would likely cause deformation to the siding.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

What are the reasons for a 6x6 vs a 4x4 or a 4x6?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

ionicatoms said:


> What are the reasons for a 6x6 vs a 4x4 or a 4x6?


In some soils I could see a 6x6 being a bit firmer mount than a 4x4. I am trying to get mine (4x4) solid without concrete but my soil just won't hold it unless I dig a 4' hole or ?? (May try some gravel). I tamped every bit of dirt that came out of my post hole back in with the post set and it still isn't enough. The ground just keeps spreading. (Red silty clay).


----------



## Carmelmatt317 (Aug 20, 2020)

You might try backfilling with gravel and using some brace pins or a support at the bottom https://fyi.extension.wisc.edu/grazres/files/2012/01/settpost.pdf


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I'm gonna backfill with 2 bags of concrete &#128514;

Thanks all, and @topcat I'm definitely not mounting it to the house.

Ionic - it fits completely on a 6x6, and is just heavier duty and I think will look nice. I just like to overengineer things.

Nothing is buried there, the irrigation pipes are just on the grass side of the rocks so no worries there.


----------



## Carmelmatt317 (Aug 20, 2020)

There ya go, you could get a sonitube and drive some rebar down before if you felt like pouring. That way you could do a revealed edge that sits a bit above the soil that'll never go anywhere. I would also backfill the bottom with a little gravel or something so the post isn't sitting on soil. Brace pins help as well to help grab the concrete


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> I'm gonna backfill with 2 bags of concrete 😂
> 
> Thanks all, and @topcat I'm definitely not mounting it to the house.
> 
> ...


The hose reel that I plan on mounting to a 6x6 requires that size because the footprint on the mount on the Reel is larger that a 4x4. It is like 4.75" wide.

I is also think you can dress the 6x6 up by putting a fence post cap on top to make it a little more decorative. .


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Carmelmatt317 said:


> There ya go, you could get a sonitube and drive some rebar down before if you felt like pouring. That way you could do a revealed edge that sits a bit above the soil that'll never go anywhere. I would also backfill the bottom with a little gravel or something so the post isn't sitting on soil. Brace pins help as well to help grab the concrete


I think, with the amount of white rocks the prior owner put in this garden, I couldn't keep rocks out of this hole if I wanted to 😂

I'm gonna have to Google brace pins.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Topcat said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm gonna backfill with 2 bags of concrete 😂
> ...


I think the Eley is a little bigger than 4" as well, but the mounting kit would adapt it to a 4x4. I do plan on putting a cap on it for sure.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

My side yard reel is on a 70" post, with 42" above ground.



I put it in a 12" diameter hole, pea gravel on the bottom, two bags of concrete to hold it in place. Topped with pea gravel. This was the perfect height as far as I'm concerned.





The front reel is installed per the instructions. Wife complained that it is too low. I agree.





I've already put a lot of torque on the post, so I'm glad I put it in concrete.

Two of the guys who came to install my new A/C this week asked me about the reel and took photos. I was pretty excited to tell them about it.


----------



## Carmelmatt317 (Aug 20, 2020)

Brace pin is probably not the right phrase for it, just some galvanized or stainless steel screws drilled into the base so the concrete has some nice stuff to grab onto. ^^^ that's a pro job on that one


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

@ionicatoms both look great!

I cut the post 60" so I could do 36/24. It's an elevated bed so I think it will be ok. What coating did you put on yours?


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

SCGrassMan said:


> @ionicatoms both look great!
> 
> I cut the post 60" so I could do 36/24. It's an elevated bed so I think it will be ok. What coating did you put on yours?


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I like the idea of using a 6"x6" post for mounting your hose reel. It looks more substantial and sturdy.

I also like the idea of putting some kind of decorative cap on top to keep the end from wicking water.

The first thing I thought of when I read your topic title was "I'd use a 6x6" - much more appropriate.

"In" for the final design and as built pictures....


----------



## Erichnagle (Jan 17, 2021)

I would go with what @Topcat suggested. I think it would look good mounted on the side and feel the same way about mounting things to the side of my house. Currently my hoses hang in my garage because I can't bring myself to mount anything to the outside of my house lol.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

ionicatoms said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > @ionicatoms both look great!
> ...


Awesome. I'm staining my fence at the moment, so I'll stain it.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

FlowRider said:


> I like the idea of using a 6"x6" post for mounting your hose reel. It looks more substantial and sturdy.
> 
> I also like the idea of putting some kind of decorative cap on top to keep the end from wicking water.
> 
> ...


I have another one on the other side of the house, and I mounted to two 4x4s with a cross member. At the time they didn't have the post mount kid.


----------

